# Le Pandivni Amor Lux XXI & His Dead Friends. (Part 1)



## La Moral Support XXV (Feb 24, 2019)

*I enter the dark room filled with tears in my eyes* 

*LPALXXI*: I can’t belive I've been banished to live a peasant life here. *wallows in sorrow* if no one else will befriend me at least I have my dead friends. 

*hugs Imopink1, Idiopodivny, Bubblebich, Magpie, and Adrenaline*.

*LPALXXI*: You all taught me important lessons....but this transformation  is proving to be the hardest of them all though. What words of wisdom can you give me? 


*Imopink1*: well for one, never create a dupe and get caught! 
*Idiopodivny*: was that supposed to be a jab at me? 
*Imopink1*: what do you think? You’re the only one that currently banned. 
*Idiopodivny*: I suppose that is true, It’s lonely here. 
*Imopink1*: It’s lonely everywhere 

*I interrupt the convo* 

*LPALXXI: *Hey aren’t you supposed to be giving me advice?? 

*Imopink1*: Oh that’s right, I’m sorry! 

*Bubblebich*: Girl, you dont need no advice, you need to stfu and stop damn complaining all the time!! It’s really not that deep. 

*LPALXXI*: Please stop telling me how I should feel. You didn’t even last a few days..... 

*Bubblebich: *and your days are numbered bitch! Trust me.


TO Be Continued...


----------

